# at si mě třeba rozpářou



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
"Ježišmarja, dej to sem a at už sem v limbu, at si mě třeba rozpářou, cvoci..."

1. nerozumím v tom contextu sloveso "rozpářit si": může to znamenat nějak zničit?
2. "cvoci": blázni?

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Cvoci - ano, blázni.
Rozpárat někoho (ne rozpářit si) - to gash, to slit, to rip. "Si" je tady pro zesílení (jako "dělej si, co chceš", come i vostri verbi pronominali).

Pravděpodobně mluví o operaci nebo dokonce o pitvě a rozpárat ho/ji mají lékaři.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju.
Nemluví se o operaci. Spíš ho chtějí zabít. Nemůže to být metaforický? Co myslíš?


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Děkuju.
> Nemluví se o operaci. Spíš ho chtějí zabít. Nemůže to být metaforický? Co myslíš?


Ano, může.



> dej to sem


Víš, co znamená "to"?


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to je vzorek drogy


----------

